# Wanna have a little artsy fun?



## MountainTune (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I made this small drawing (I'm new to GBAtemp and not very good at drawing, sorry.) That I made in paint, and I was wondering if you guys could add on to it!
Feel free to add on whatever you like to the drawing. I'm looking for a good Avatar picture so I might use one as mine! Oh and have fun!


----------



## iMythD (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Fudge (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## MountainTune (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol myth thats epic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Fudge.. Not enough super bass.


----------



## Aether (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## wasim (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Devin (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Rydian (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Snailface (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Dangy (Aug 10, 2011)




----------

